

Senna, a fast single page application engine - zenorocha
http://sennajs.com

======
Aardshaark
I don't see why you'd want history support in your infinite scrolling or
carousels.

That seems like irritating behaviour to me.

------
SDGT
Cue the "Prost" engine popping up on GH in a week.

~~~
chrisan
Prost is older tech though!

Not sure if it is protected somehow, but the green stripe should be on top and
the blue on bottom :)

------
mgarfias
Where the heck is the “Mark Donohue” engine?

------
postit
As you know my fellow brazilian friends, Senna's Brand belongs to Instituto
Ayrton Senna, don't be silly using his image without permission.

I engaged on conversations with his sister Viviane about using the brand in
the past, but she's totally focused on reverting benefits to IAS and not just
licensing.

There's only two copyright efforts that are enforced in Brazil, Globo and
Senna.

Just be careful.

~~~
e40
_I engaged on conversations with his sister Viviane about using the brand in
the past, but she 's totally focused on reverting benefits to IAS and not just
licensing._

Could you explain the above for those of us which don't understand it. (I'm
familiar with Senna from the documentary of the same name... brilliant.)

~~~
postit
Viviane is Ayrton Senna's Sister, who manages both his historical assets and
the Ayrton Senna Institute
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayrton_Senna_Institute](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayrton_Senna_Institute))

We had a meeting a couple of years ago about using Senna's name and helmet
design on a mobile phone racing game. I was looking forward to sponsor her son
Bruno in order to get the licencing, but the rules about licensing requires
that you revert a percentage of the profit to the institute.

------
jzf
I upvoted this strictly because of the name.

~~~
taude
Ha...it's because of this name that I gave yet another SPA javascript
framework a look.

